# bird safe plants



## Winnie

I would really like to put some plants into my birds cage, i was thinking of putting eucalyptus (gum tree) leaves. I would also like to add some jacaranda leaves, websites say its safe but i would just like to double check before putting them in. Are there any plants that you know are safe that you put in your birds cage?


----------



## iiNotPxnda

Don't put any plants in the cage.
They will eat them and trash them.
I suggest putting some thrashing toys such as wood and cardboard toys. DO NOT put cotton rope or other cotton products in - it causes impaction and death.

TL;DR: don't put plants in, put wood toys in


----------



## Winnie

iiNotPxnda said:


> Don't put any plants in the cage.
> They will eat them and trash them.
> I suggest putting some thrashing toys such as wood and cardboard toys. DO NOT put cotton rope or other cotton products in - it causes impaction and death.
> 
> TL;DR: don't put plants in, put wood toys in


Ok


----------

